# Hello Everyone.



## SD_Pigeon (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello everyone, I just signed up for your forum today, but I have been reading the thread for some time now. I live in South Dakota. I have raised all different types on pigeon, From Jacobins to Show Kings. Right now I have Archangels and Pheasants. I am in my early forties, and I still remember my first set of barn pigeons that my dad had caught for me when I was in forth grade. My dad and I have had the "BUG" ever since. My knowledge of types of pigeons is vague, but I sure have no problems raising them. Ok enough about me. I have a question to ask,

What is a finch mark on a Pheasant pigeon? I have 2 really nice colored ones that I bought at an auction, and I read what Doves1111 said about this breed. I in the process of buying 2 more pair but I would like to know what I'm looking for. I have the looked up the website on jugding points on the Pheasant pigeon and finch marks are a key.

Thank you for everyone’s time on this.

And glad to be a board

Greg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Greg and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I'm sorry I don't know the answer to your question regarding the finch mark. I'm sure one of our more knowledgeable members will be along to help you out shortly.

Both Archangels and Pheasant Pigeons are so lovely. If you get a moment, perhaps you could post some pictures of your birds.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

SD_Pigeon said:


> I have the looked up the website on jugding points on the Pheasant pigeon and finch marks are a key. Greg


Is this where you found the standard: http://www.azpigeons.org/pheasantpigeon.htm

Terry

(Who would run out and look at her finches to try and guess what the heck a finch mark is, but it's too dark already)


----------



## SD_Pigeon (Dec 27, 2006)

just south of Sioux Falls.


----------



## SD_Pigeon (Dec 27, 2006)

yes Terry that is where I found the standards


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

SD Pigeon,
Welcome to this wonderful group. I bet you'll enjoy it here. I know I love it. It's strange, we're located all over the world, but we're a close bunch of friends, just the same.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Daryl (or anyone),

Do you know what the term "finch marks" mean with regard to a show pigeon? See SD's first post in this thread. It is definitely mentioned in the standard, but there is little information to be found by Googling to determine what the heck it means.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Finch Marks*

HI SD_PIGEON,First I would like to welcome you to pigeon talk, I hope to see you posting good questions like the one on FINCH MARKS. I have the answer for you,in the ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON BREEDS on page 434 this is what is written " Each black primary flight should also bear a white mark near the tip called Finch Marking" .GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Finch Marks: Each flight feather should have one finch mark at the tip of the feather. Finch marks should be white in color and should not be too large. 
Faults: Any finch mark that is too large and runs in to the white color on the flights. The finch mark should beseparate from any other white color on the feather.
If I can find any other info, I'll let you know. I'll try to contact a breeder and see if he has any other info.
Daryl


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Finch marks on pheasant pigeon*

In German, a *pheasant pigeon* is a *Fasantaube*; in Dutch or Flemish, a _*fazant duif*_. 

Bronzenacken-Fasantaube ("bronze-necked or bronze-naped Pheasant Pigeon")
_*Otidiphaps nobilis nobilis*_

Weißnacken-Fasantaube ("white-necked Pheasant Pigeon")
*Otidiphaps nobilis aruensis*

Image address: 

http://www.vogelfreund.de/fotos/bild.php/fasanentaube_3b06.jpg

Fasanentaube aufgenommen im Tiergarten Berlin 
Copyright: Robert Biehunko
Dieses Foto wurde gespeichert am 15 Jun 2001 von Robert Biehunko.
Klicken Sie hier um dem Fotografen eine Mail zu senden. Die auf diesen Seiten abgebildeten Fotos durfen ohne schriftliche Zustimmung des Fotografens nicht gespeichert und/oder vervielfltigt werden.

And another image: 

http://www.vogelfreund.de/fotos/bild.php/fasanentaube.jpg

Walsrode 2002 
Copyright: Malte Thielking
Dieses Foto wurde gespeichert am 08 Jan 2003 von Malte Thielking. Klicken Sie hier um dem Fotografen eine Mail zu senden. Die auf diesen Seiten abgebildeten Fotos drfen ohne schriftliche Zustimmung des Fotografens nicht gespeichert und/oder vervielfltigt werden. 

And another image:

http://www.waldhaeusl.com/details.p...ch&sessionid=e48fea5ff528f1b2d214649d8166e8ca
*
If you type in "pheasant pigeon" into the Google Images search box, you will come up with many pictures such as this excellent one: 

Also, it seems from the pictures that the term "pheasant pigeon" refers to at least two distinct types of birds: the pheasant pigeon of New Guinea, and the pigeon more resembling the "everyday" pigeons we deal with on this site. *

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ges?q=pheasant+pigeon&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=G


Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Greg - just want to give you a big welcome. This is a wonderful site with great people.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to the group Greg.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

A BIG welcome to Pigeon Talk, Greg. You definitely have come to the right place for answers.

Larry, thank you for the wealth of information there. it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SD_Pigeon (Dec 27, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for the warm welcome and also answering my question. Now I do have another question.

I was reading in past threads where Dawn (Dove1111) and George where talking about the pheasant pigeon and the Silver laced starlings or Suabians pigeons. I have looked up pictures of both; my question is how can one tell them a part? I bought my 1 and only pair at an auction, and they where advertised as pheasant pigeons. But I dont know the breeder or actually where they came from. So how is one to tell? They look so much alike. 

Again as always, thank you for your time.

Greg


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Finch Marks...Pheasants, Silver Laced Starlings, and Danish Suabians*

Hi Greg,
I attached a picture of the Finch Marks on one of my Pheasant Pigeons. They are white marks on each of the flight feathers. This hen has very good Finch Marks. Finch Marks faults are ones that come out too big...too small...or none at all. 
Pheasants, Silver Laced Starlings, and Danish Suabians all should have Finch Marks.

http://rbpc.bravehost.com/alpha.html
Pheasant Pigeon origin...France
Starling origin...Germany
Danish Suabian origin...Denmark

The Danish Suabian has more white on it than the Pheasant or Silver Laced Starling. The white on a Suabian goes all around it's neck and also on top of it's head. 
Standard... http://www.angelfire.com/oh/raraavis/suabian.htm
I attached a picture of a Danish Suabian that I had saved...I apologized...I don't remember what site I got it from.

The Silver Laced Starling doesn't have a neck ring. They have a very iridescence green sheen to them. I used to raise them before I got into the Pheasants...I attached a picture of a male I used to have.

Can you post pictures of your Pheasant Pigeons?

Thanks,
Dawn
The Coocoo House
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/doves1111/albums


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dawn,

Thanks so much for the photos of those most lovely pigeons and the great explanation of how the breeds are different!

Terry


----------



## SD_Pigeon (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you so much Dawn, This really helps alot.


----------

